# USB Keyboard Problem

## X

I have a USB keyboard and mouse.  I have set these up in Slackware many times, however gentoo does not recognize the keyboard.  My mouse is plugged into a USB hub attached to my keyboard, and the mouse works.  My keyboard is plugged directly to a USB port on my MB.  I have USB in the kernel and most things set up as modules.

```

cecilia root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

NVdriver              945728  10 

joydev                  6752   0  (unused)

evdev                   4096   0 

mousedev                3776   1 

keybdev                 1664   0  (unused)

hid                    12544   0  (unused)

usb-uhci               20996   0  (unused)

parport                12864   0  (unused)

8139too                13728   1 

mii                     1088   0  [8139too]

```

To make things worse, if I rmmod hid and/or usb-uhci and then insmod it back, my keyboard may--with the blessings of a small idol and correct moon/sun positions, that is: randomly--begin working.  I'm truely stumped on this one.

----------

## newfloat

Hey i was having a similar problem with my USB keyboard as well but i finally got it to work. Make sure you have the USB filesystem support compiled in too. I had just about every other thing compiled into my kernel but it still didn't work. I finally chose to install the FS support and then the HID support and Keyboard support as modules. After installing the new kernel my keyboard worked. Finally i have a real keyboard to use again. Yay!!!  Well I hope this will work for you too. Later/

----------

